
X for Humans: Find Software for Your Species - di
http://dustingram.com/xforhumans/
======
strunz
Sitting in the audience now, great talk. "X for humans has gotten tiring", and
this was a great laugh.

------
di
This was presented at the PyCon 2016 lightning talks.

Don't be speciesist! Write software for everyone.

